# In the market for a new range finder



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new range finder. I would like something that will return a distance out to 600 yds 100% of the time no matter what the conditions are.

What suggestions might ya'll have from personal experience??


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the Vortex Ranger which is decent. Pretty consistent ranging out to about 750 yards, but not as consistent as my buddy's leica. We had a couple instances on a late season cow hunt this year where the distance was less than 600 yards and had difficulty getting a range with my Vortex Ranger. Not sure if it was due to sunlight or reflection off the snow/ice, but you stated you wanted under all conditions. 

The leicas that I have tested have been superior to the other rangefinders I've used and looked through, but as I don't own one, haven't used them in the variety of conditions I've used the Vortex.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I had a leica CRF 1200 and that would return deer sized animals to about 800 yards, hillsides to about 1200, and prairie dog mounds to about 500 yards. To get 600 yard returns in all conditions, you're going to need a rangefinder rated to at least 1000 yards. The high end bino rangefinders are excellent as well, but as far as being compact and outstanding range capability, that Leica CRF is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

We have been using the bushnell g force dx. 
With most range finders you have to cut the rating in half in non reflective targets. This one I have ranged elk and deer out to 850 multiple times. Seems to work pretty good


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the leupold RX-1000i. It seems to work well and I don't have any complaints. I can generally range the target or at least something nearby out to 800 or 900 yards most of the time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leica. nuff said.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I have an old Leica that's supposed to go out to 800 yards. I've gotten it to range things out to 950 yards. It's pretty consistent at 600-700 yards.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Range depends on what object you are bouncing the beam off of. Pick something highly reflective and you can get 1.5-2x the range of your finder. Pick something hard and semi-reflective like a rock and it should be about the max of your finders range. Pick something soft and non-reflective like deer hair, and you might only get .5-.75 the range. Bottomline, for hunting get something with a range capability well beyond what you plan to need for a hunting. If you are just ranging the flag on the Tee, the useful range is about what is stated on the finder.


-DallanC


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good input so far. I'll chime in mostly because I'm looking to upgrade as well. My Nikon is supposed to range out to 800 but the farthest I've ever gotten it to range is about 450. Most of the time I have trouble getting a reading out past about 325 yards. It's still helpful but has left me wanting more on multiple occasions. I'm sure I could do a quick search for the answer but does the Vortex ranger compensate for angles? What about the Leica?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. You've all proven what I thought I already knew. I wish I could afford to spend more on a rangefinder.

twall13, you mentioned the Nikon. Has anybody had any experience with the Nikon Pro Staff 7I?

I've read a lot of reviews and most say that it's pretty consistent to 800 yards. Some claim that it will do over 1000 like it claims but I'm guessing that is on the side of a building or something.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Truelife said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. You've all proven what I thought I already knew. I wish I could afford to spend more on a rangefinder.
> 
> twall13, you mentioned the Nikon. Has anybody had any experience with the Nikon Pro Staff 7I?
> 
> I've read a lot of reviews and most say that it's pretty consistent to 800 yards. Some claim that it will do over 1000 like it claims but I'm guessing that is on the side of a building or something.


Mines an older Monarch 800. I think I purchased it 5-6 years ago, so no experience with the Pro Staff 7I. I generally like Nikon for lower end glass, maybe they have improved since I purchased mine...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a really old Bushnell 650, I can range off reflective stop signs out to 1000 yards, rocks and hard objects out to 300-350. Kindof thinking about a new one as well.


-DallanC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I just purchased several of the Sig Sauer Kilo 2000 in a lot. As far as I can tell it is the best rangefinder on the market on many levels.

I can give you guys a good deal (Forum Members Only) if you want one.

I have 2 left out of 7, New IN Box. No problem ranging a tree 1157 yards away in our bleak weather right now. And it weighs only 7.5 ounces, and comes with Sig Sauer INFINITE guarantee....

Here is the link to the details...

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=38045931&cat=405

Like I said I would offer Forum members a better deal as a favor as I only have 2 left.

PM me if you would to talk about a price-

And yes, I kept one for myself!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Leica. nuff said.


Not quite....

Just sold a KILO 2000 to someone who is dumping his Leica...

Now it is a nuff said.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

jungle said:


> Not quite....
> 
> Just sold a KILO 2000 to someone who is dumping his Leica...
> 
> Now it is a nuff said.


LOL How much for the Sig ?
Never mind. Just read 6 reviews. Rated it very good. Priced at $499.00. Not a bad price.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd like to look at that one. I can't afford the G7. This looks like a good alternative.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

*Kilo 2000 Price - Great deal for Forum Members*

I have 2 left which are listed on KSL and UGE at $450.00

For forum members, you can have the last two (2) I have available for *$440.00* each.

Please let me know -

Send me a PM-

thanks


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

jungle said:


> I have 2 left which are listed on KSL and UGE at $450.00
> 
> For forum members, you can have the last two (2) I have available for *$440.00* each.
> 
> ...


After a bit more research following your initial post I'd be all over this if I had the funds right now. I'm pretty sure this is the rangefinder I will be carrying this fall but I'm not ready to buy it just yet. Good luck with selling them.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

*Sig sauer kilo 2000 sold*

SIG SAUER KILO 2000(S) *SOLD!*

Thanks everyone for an interesting, thorough "field test" review and comparison of several range finders. I learned alot of new words (and none were bad;-)) like "G7" and Vectronix. Fun, informative and everyone stayed on topic!. :shock: LOL

Thanks again,

Jungle.


----------

